# are their lots of mobile beauty therapists in the costa blanca region?



## sue999 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know that is a strange question but I was wondering if I could make a living from offering beauty therapies, waxing, facials that sort of thing over in the Costa Blanca region. But maybe that sort of thing has been done to death and I wouldn't get much business because there are already loads of people doing that sort of thing already?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sue999 said:


> I know that is a strange question but I was wondering if I could make a living from offering beauty therapies, waxing, facials that sort of thing over in the Costa Blanca region. But maybe that sort of thing has been done to death and I wouldn't get much business because there are already loads of people doing that sort of thing already?



I think you hit the nail on the head 
Anything like that is going to be incredibly competitive and will take a long time to build up.


----------

